# Au sable river



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

On the Au sable, when do the steelhead start moveing into the river? Also when is the peak?

Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There might be a few Skippers in the river now. Usually by the middle of October there should be "decent" numbers of Steelhead in the river. The fall run usually is "peaking" around Thanksgiving. The actual heaviest part of the Steelhead run will always be in the spring - right around the middle of April. 

I "quoted" some of the things I typed, because they are all based on "normal" years, which we haven't had in awhile. Last fall had great numbers - of little tiny Steelhead; most were 17" on the nose. Last spring had better numbers of adult fish, and quite a few of the little guys (they were all guys). I haven't seen a really good fall or spring run for about 5 or 6 years. Hopefully this year will be the turning point.


----------



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok thank you for the information i appreciate it!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Haven't been there in quite awhile for the fall steel, but used to always use Nov.1rst as a guideline for knowing there is fishable numbers off the pier. Around a week before deer opener is a good time to go, if the steel don't cooperate, you can always try for some Menominee there,or whitefish in Tawas also. Do they still get the Menominee at mouth of Ausable? Like I said, been about 8 years for me:sad:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't see a lot of Menominees in the A, but there are very good numbers of Whitefish in the river, during gun season for deer. Actually, they are usually in the river good during the 1st week of November, and still going good during gun season. A few years back I was Steelhead fishing, and kept getting dunks on my bobber from a long distance, then losing the fish as I reeled them in. Eventually I realized it was because the hooks were pulling out, and then it dawned on me that it was Whities I was losing, not Steelhead. I wasn't pulling all that hard, but they kept flopping off the hook as I reeled them upstream to my boat. Darn those soft mouths.


----------

